# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Rush vs. The Prodigy

## Tedbear981

ok boys since on ufc 58 Georges St. Pierre will face BJ Penn for the #1 contender spot, I know this is early but who picks who? Sorry boys for this being so early, only ufc fight I have been excited about in a while!

----------


## USfighterFC

i'm just gonna go with penn

----------


## Tedbear981

I like Penn also but he hasnt looked good his past few outings and Rush has looked great...I might have to go with Rush on this one!

----------


## Hunter

I would put my money on Penn over St.Pierre. I dont think St.Pierre has ever dealt with anyone as good at submissions ever. Not to mention Penn has a hell of a chin. I would put money on Hughes over Penn by a decision. I think Pierre will give Hughes alot more trouble and upset him. I think its just the way styles match up. I pick Hughes to retain his belt after he lost it to Penn he became a different fighter. I mean I believe he takes his belt alot more seriously now becouse he did lose it. I think Losing his belt is the best thing that happened to him.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Gsp!

----------


## JJUnleased

GSP wins by decision

----------


## sonar1234

I am a big GSP fan but on this one i will just sit down and enjoy the fight.

Penn is quit good has well and i dont want to count him out.

----------


## TR'05

Rush is going to own this one I think. Georges is going to take him down with ease and finish him off quickly. PEak condition and too much wretling skill for Penn to handle after a layoff.

----------


## BG

I have to go with GSP on this one, he's at his best right now, I dont think Penn is on top of his game. Cant wait to see it.

----------


## USfighterFC

> Rush is going to own this one I think. Georges is going to take him down with ease and finish him off quickly. PEak condition and too much wretling skill for Penn to handle after a layoff.



The layoff is what makes me think twice about this fight. I dont see GSP finishing off Penn. Ryoto Machida couldnt finish off Penn and he knocked out Rich Franklin and beat Stephan Bonnar not to mention he fought BJ at 215 pounds. Penn is extremely flexible on the ground and he's incredible at BJJ and DOMINATED matt hughes from start to finish. Tough fight for both fighters

----------


## sonar1234

BJ fought a guy at 215 , damn talk about taking on anyone at any weight class how much did he weight 170??? for that fight

----------


## sonar1234

He fought Renzo Gracie last July so its not been a long layoff, i dont know how much Penn trains either when he doesnt fight.

----------


## USfighterFC

> He fought Renzo Gracie last July so its not been a long layoff, i dont know how much Penn trains either when he doesnt fight.



It wasnt really the layoff but I think that with the fight against Renzo it was very lackluster and BJ was tired in the fight and didnt train very hard. Hopefully it doesnt drag into his fight with GSP.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> BJ fought a guy at 215 , damn talk about taking on anyone at any weight class how much did he weight 170??? for that fight



He fought at 185lbs against Rodrigo, Machida, Renzo. I guess we can cut him some slack for the last two lackluster performances as he gonna be dropping 15lbs.

Not to mention if fighting GSP does'nt get you motivated, it would best to pack your bags and quite because GSP has shown he comes in 100% each and every time and has been consistent.

----------


## Tedbear981

If the BJ penn who fought Hughes and Gomi shows up, GSP is owned, If its the penn of his last few fights, GSP!

----------


## Papi93

> If the BJ penn who fought Hughes and Gomi shows up, GSP is owned, If its the penn of his last few fights, GSP!


Agreed.

----------

